# Conflicting libido's?



## Lord Tremendous (Apr 14, 2011)

Most of the time my wife and I have had sex on average 1-2 times a week. She has always said that she would like sex once or twice a day, and has been vocal about this desire for years. For reasons unknown, my sex drive went WAY up about 6 months ago, so I thought I'd give her what she always wanted. At first she was surprised that I was being so sexually aggressive (I'm usually pretty laid back about it), and she seemed to be into it. We were having sex 2 or 3 times a day for the first 3 or 4 days, then all of a sudden she tells me that she's sore, and seems to lose interest almost completely. I can understand soreness might kill the mood for a bit, but I can't understand her total change in attitude. All of a sudden, she's happy to do it once or twice a week again, and will turn me down or change the subject if I try for much more than that. I'd like to know if this is a libido thing, or something else. Now I want more sex, and she's the one who's fine with once a week. Has anyone else had this happen? How did you work it out? I'm not going to force myself on her, but I need more sex than I used to and I'd like to find a good solution for both of us.:scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

the fabulous MEM has a thread on a similar occurance in his homestead. look it up


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

My drive is the same way...I refer to myself as sexually bi-polar sometimes  

Okey- do you remember what the thread was called?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe what she thought she wanted wasn't all she thought it would be...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/22517-emotional-judo-works-both-ways.html

emotional judo works both ways in the mens club


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe she is just more comfortable in the role of sexual aggressor. Things were cool as long as she was claiming to want more sex but when you started being the more sexually aggressive partner, she backed down. If that's how she wants to roll, you might try pulling back and acting a little more reserved and maybe even reluctant. Let her come to Papa!


----------



## Lord Tremendous (Apr 14, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Maybe she is just more comfortable in the role of sexual aggressor. Things were cool as long as she was claiming to want more sex but when you started being the more sexually aggressive partner, she backed down. If that's how she wants to roll, you might try pulling back and acting a little more reserved and maybe even reluctant. Let her come to Papa!


I love it!!:smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I really enjoyed this book, it has 10 different Libido types explained, also it says these can "change" over the years. The Libido types are : * Sensual*, *Erotic*, *Compulsive*,* Dependent*, *Stressed*, *Disinterested*, *Detached*, *Addictive*, *Entitled*, and *Reactive*

Amazon.com: When Your Sex Drives Don't Match: Discover Your Libido Types to Create a Mutually Satisfying Sex Life: Sandra Pertot: Books


----------

